# Phone Numbers



## SuperTarget (Mar 1, 2022)

Hey team I’m trying to build a big phone number list for all things Target that may be a useful resource to my team in the future. I’m looking for helping fill in any gaps here mostly with the TM numbers. If you know any that you could share that I could add to the list. Looking for things like integrity, crisis, pay/benefits, LOA/LeavePro type numbers here as well. Sharing what I have so far.


*For Guests:*
Target Guest Relations: 1-800-440-0680 or 612-304-6073
Target Registry Team: 1-800-888-9333
Target.com: 1-800-591-3869
Target RedCard (Credit): 1-800-424-6888
Target RedCard (Debit): 1-888-729-7331
Target Giftcard: 1-800-544-2943

*For Team Members:*
HR Operations Center (HROC): 1-800-394-1885
Client Support Center (CSC): 1-612-304-4357
Integrity Hotline: 1-800-541-6838
Store Crisis Hotline: 1-800-888-0333
Pay and Benefits: 1-800-828-5850


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 1, 2022)

Target Pay & Benefits (Time Off, LOA, Benefits): 1-800-828-5850
Store Crisis Hotline (Weather Closures, Emergencies): 1-800-888-0333
Integrity Hotline (Reporting Integrity Issues/Fraud): 1-800-541-6838 or Integrity@target.com

(Credit to hardlinesmaster for store crisis and integrity)

Target Orders should probably be renamed Target.com to be more clear, and the Target Corporation number is just another guest relations number.

From a store phone:
CSC: 601
Target.com Help: 711
Refund Helpline: 718


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 1, 2022)

Phone numbers are:

Team member services center(tmsc) - everything human resources related!
800-394-1885

Benefits
800-828-5850

Hq crisis hotline
866-235-2782

target team member emergency fund - ask your etl hr for the application.

Store crisis hotline - weather closures, etc
800-888-0333 - enter your store or dc# for status

liferesources hotline
877-616-0510 - 7 days a week, 24 hours help on personal events

websites:

targetpayandbenfits.com - login for info on 401k, pay, & vacation from spot. plus, you can access ehr from here except for max stuff.

liferesources website:
tmlr.guidance.resources.com - comapny id: liferesources


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 3, 2022)

FMOC (888) 888-0304

Alert One (do we still use them?) 1 (800) 633-1609

And the full phone number for 718 is also (800) 304-4075


----------



## NXT (Mar 4, 2022)

starmaster1000 said:


> FMOC (888) 888-0304
> 
> Alert One (do we still use them?) 1 (800) 633-1609
> 
> And the full phone number for 718 is also (800) 304-4075


Alert One is for DCs only now. Chatbox should be used instead at store level.


----------

